# εθνικόφρων



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά αν έχει κανείς πρόχειρο το μεγάλο λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, παρακαλείται θερμά να μου πει τι γράφει κάτω από το λήμμα "εθνικόφρων", την ετυμολογία-ιστορία της λέξης δηλαδή, αν γράφει κάτι.

Επίσης, αν έχει το λήμμα "εθνοφυλετισμός" και με τι ορισμό.

Υπόχρεος,
ν.σ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2008)

εθνικόφρων
1. Αυτός που έχει εθνικά φρονήματα, που πιστεύει στην ιδέα τού έθνους, την υποστηρίζει και την προβάλλει. ΣΥΝ. πατριώτης.
2. (κακόσ.) ο φανατικά προσηλωμένος στο έθνος, στα εθνικά ιδεώδη και συμφέροντα, και συγχρόνως ιδεολογικά και πολιτικά συντηρητικός (κυρ. αντικομμουνιστής): ~παράταξη / κόμμα ΣΥΝ. εθνικιστής, υπερπατριώτης, σοβινιστής, ακροδεξιός, ΑΝΤ. διεθνιστής, αριστερός -- εθνικοφροσύνη.

ΕΤΥΜ <_εθνικός_+ -_φρων_, μεταπτωτ. βαθμ. τού θ. _φρέν_-, πβ. αρχ. _φρήν_, _φρενός_).

Μόνο αυτά γράφει.

"Εθνοφυλετισμός" δεν έχει.


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Σ΄ευχαριστώ Αλεξάνδρα!

Αν έχει κανείς πρόχειρη τη Συναγωγή Νέων Λέξεων του Κουμανούδη, θα με υποχρέωνε να έβλεπε αν την έχει εκεί αποδελτιώσει ο Κ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2008)

Συναγωγή:

*εθνοφυλετισμός* ο της Βουλγαρικής εκκλησίας, ως από του 1860 περίπου ενεφανίσθη. Αν. Δ. Κυρ. 72. — Π. Καρολίδ. εν εγκυκλ. λ. 92. — Ερωτώ δ' εγώ, προς τι τα δύο _έθνος_ και _φυλή_ εν τη λέξει; Πρβλ. και _φυλετισμός_.


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Νίκο, αν εχεις ακόμα πρόχειρη τη Συναγωγή, δες αν έχει το "εθνικόφρων" και από πότε. Εγώ το έχω βρει σε εφημερίδα του 1901.


----------



## anef (Sep 11, 2008)

Μια που γίνεται αυτή η συζήτηση, υπάρχει σήμερα χρήση του όρου με την 1η έννοια που δίνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης; Γιατί εγώ μόνο τη δεύτερη ξέρω. Για την πρώτη θα χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο το _πατριώτης_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2008)

sarant said:


> Νίκο, αν έχεις ακόμα πρόχειρη τη Συναγωγή, δες αν έχει το "εθνικόφρων" και από πότε. Εγώ το έχω βρει σε εφημερίδα του 1901.



Όχι, θα σου το είχα ήδη γράψει. Έχει ωστόσο:

«*εθνοφρονολογικώτερον* ετόνισεν ο δείνα τούτο.» Ακρ. 22. Ιαν. 95

και

*εθνοφρόνως* Π. Χιωτ. 87


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2008)

anef said:


> Μια που γίνεται αυτή η συζήτηση, υπάρχει σήμερα χρήση του όρου με την 1η έννοια που δίνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης; Γιατί εγώ μόνο τη δεύτερη ξέρω. Για την πρώτη θα χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο το _πατριώτης_.



Έλα ντε! Πολύ σωστή επισήμανση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2008)

Το ότι το _εθνικόφρων_ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως εύσημο εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από το περιβάλλον στο οποίο χρησιμοποιείται. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το ΛΝΕΓ δεν κάνει λάθος — σε άλλων ανθρώπων το μυαλό η λέξη _εθνικόφρων_ είναι συνώνυμη του _πατριώτης_, και σε άλλων ανθρώπων το μυαλό είναι κακόσημη και δηλωτική ακραίων συντηρητικών θέσεων.


----------



## anef (Sep 12, 2008)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι επειδή έχει κυριαρχήσει η αρνητική σημασία της λέξης, τώρα πια δεν χρησιμοποιείται ούτε από τους ακραίους συντηρητικούς. Αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος, δεν τους παρακολουθώ και τόσο στενά... 
(Χθες έβλεπα τον Ψωμιάδη στην τηλεόραση που καλωσορίζοντας τον Καρατζαφέρη στη Θεσ/νίκη, τον αποκάλεσε _πατριώτη_. Φαντάζεστε να τον έλεγε _εθνικόφρονα_; Θα του χαλούσε το προφίλ.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Περί εθνικοφρόνων και εθνικοπαραφρόνων το ανάγνωσμα, εδώ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 13, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι ο Ψωμιάδης είπε τον Καρατζαφέρη "πατριώτη" όχι λόγω των φρονημάτων του, αλλά λόγω της εμπλοκής του στα πολιτικά τεκταινόμενα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Κάτι σαν το κοντοχωριανός δηλαδή. 

Να σημειώσω επί τη ευκαιρία τη συχνά λανθασμένη χρήση της λέξης "ευπατρίδης" με την έννοια του πατριώτη, όπως εδώ:
_Ο__ι Ελληνίδες και οι Έλληνες θα τον θυμόμαστε ως έναν ευπατρίδη πολιτικό, αφοσιωμένο στην Ελλάδα που αγάπησε και υπηρέτησε με πάθος._


----------



## sarant (Sep 13, 2008)

Βρε Λεξοπλάστη, δεν μου φαίνεται λάθος η χρήση εκεί. Και ήταν ευπατρίδης ο μακαρίτης (από παλιά αρχοντική οικογένεια, έπαιζε μπριτζ κτλ.) αλλά και αγάπησε, υπηρέτησε κτλ. την πατρίδα.


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο Ψωμιάδης είπε τον Καρατζαφέρη "πατριώτη" όχι λόγω των φρονημάτων του, αλλά λόγω της εμπλοκής του στα πολιτικά τεκταινόμενα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Κάτι σαν το κοντοχωριανός δηλαδή.



Μπορεί να 'χεις δίκιο και να κατάλαβα λάθος, δεν ξαναείδα το απόσπασμα για να το επιβεβαιώσω. 
Ας υποθέσουμε όμως, για τη συζήτηση, ότι ήθελε να αναφερθεί στα φρονήματα του Καρατζαφέρη, ή στα δικά του φρονήματα. Θα χαρακτήριζε τον εαυτό του (τουλάχιστον μπροστά στις κάμερες) εθνικόφρονα ή πατριώτη; Τι είναι πιο πιθανό;
Πάντως ακόμα και αν η χρήση της λέξης με τη θετική σημασία υπάρχει, είναι πολύ περιορισμένη νομίζω και δεν δικαιολογεί πρώτη σημασία στο λεξικό του Μπ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 13, 2008)

sarant said:


> Βρε Λεξοπλάστη, δεν μου φαίνεται λάθος η χρήση εκεί. Και ήταν ευπατρίδης ο μακαρίτης (από παλιά αρχοντική οικογένεια, έπαιζε μπριτζ κτλ.) αλλά και αγάπησε, υπηρέτησε κτλ. την πατρίδα.


Βεβαίως ο συγκεκριμένος ήταν ευπατρίδης λόγω των προγόνων του, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο ο χαρακτηρισμός συνδέεται με την αγάπη του για την Ελλάδα, άρα το "ευπατρίδης" είναι αληθές μεν, ξεκάρφωτο δε. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι ο Freddie Mercury ήταν gay επειδή έμεινε στην ιστορία της μουσικής ως χαρισματικός τραγουδιστής.


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2008)

Πάντως, εκτός από το ΛΝΕΓ, και το ΛΚΝ δίνει τη θετική (ή μη αρνητική) σημασία πρώτη. 
Η διαφορά είναι ότι το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει ρητά συνώνυμο της λέξης το _πατριώτης _που είναι καθαρά θετικό.
Στο γκουγκλ απ' ό,τι βλέπω είναι πολύ περισσότερες οι αρνητικές χρήσεις σε σημερινά κείμενα (γιατί βγαίνουν και πολλά αποτελέσματα παλαιότερων κειμένων στην καθαρεύουσα), όμως όντως σε κάποια σάιτ (κυρίως ακροδεξιά) εμφανίζεται η λέξη με τη θετική σημασία της.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Βεβαίως ο συγκεκριμένος ήταν ευπατρίδης λόγω των προγόνων του, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο ο χαρακτηρισμός συνδέεται με την αγάπη του για την Ελλάδα, άρα το "ευπατρίδης" είναι αληθές μεν, ξεκάρφωτο δε. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι ο Freddie Mercury ήταν gay επειδή έμεινε στην ιστορία της μουσικής ως χαρισματικός τραγουδιστής.


Και όμως, Λεξοπλάστ, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Sarant ότι ο Ράλλης και μερικοί άλλοι έχουν χαρακτηριστεί πολλές φορές με τον όρο "ευπατρίδης της πολιτικής". Εννοώντας, βέβαια, ότι αυτοί (προερχόμενοι από ανώτερη κοινωνική τάξη), έχουν καλή ανατροφή την οποία αποδεικνύουν και στην πολιτική τους συμπεριφορά: πάντα ευγενείς, ποτέ δεν προσβάλλουν με βαριές λέξεις τον πολιτικό τους αντίπαλο.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 13, 2008)

Το ΛΚΝ πάντως δεν μιλάει πουθενά για πατριωτισμό στο λήμμα ευπατρίδης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> ...έχουν καλή ανατροφή την οποία αποδεικνύουν και στην πολιτική τους συμπεριφορά: πάντα ευγενείς, ποτέ δεν προσβάλλουν με βαριές λέξεις τον πολιτικό τους αντίπαλο.


Με σήμα κατατεθέν (του Ράλλη) το «Δεν θέλω ου».


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Και όμως, Λεξοπλάστ, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Sarant ότι ο Ράλλης και μερικοί άλλοι έχουν χαρακτηριστεί πολλές φορές με τον όρο "ευπατρίδης της πολιτικής". Εννοώντας, βέβαια, ότι αυτοί (προερχόμενοι από ανώτερη κοινωνική τάξη), έχουν καλή ανατροφή την οποία αποδεικνύουν και στην πολιτική τους συμπεριφορά: πάντα ευγενείς, ποτέ δεν προσβάλλουν με βαριές λέξεις τον πολιτικό τους αντίπαλο.


Alexandra, όπως ξαναείπα, όντως ήταν ευπατρίδης. Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω. Όποιος έγραψε αυτήν την ομιλία, διάβασε κάποια βιογραφία του Ράλλη, είδε ότι τον αποκαλούν ευπατρίδη, παρεξήγησε τη σημασία της λέξης, τη συνέδεσε στην πρόταση που παρέθεσα με τη φιλοπατρία και σέρβιρε την ομιλία στον Πρωθυπουργό για να την εκφωνήσει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Πάντως, για να το κλείσουμε εδώ αυτό το θέμα (δεν θέλω «ου»), εγώ πιστεύω ότι, ακόμα κι αν το έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει λάθος, η φράση «αφοσιωμένο στην Ελλάδα που αγάπησε και υπηρέτησε με πάθος» δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συνδέεται με τον «ευπατρίδη», άρα όσοι ξέρουν τη σημασία του «ευπατρίδη» δεν κάνουν τη σύνδεση σαν εσένα τον καχύποπτο.


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2008)

Εγώ τον ευπατρίδη Ράλλη τον έχω συνδέσει _επίσης_ με έναν (ή δύο; ) νεκρούς στο Σύνταγμα, σε μια διαδήλωση, όπου η αστυνομία άνοιγε κεφάλια, και ο κος πρωθυπουργός δεν είχε ένα λόγο συμπόνιας να πει, αντιθέτως κάλυψε πλήρως την αστυνομία. Και τον θυμάμαι επίσης για την εμμονή του στο ότι η έκφραση "εμφύλιος" δεν είναι σωστή, διότι ήταν, λέει, "ανταρσία". Και πού είναι η αντίφαση;

Εξάλλου, αμφιβάλλω αν είχε διατυπώσει ανάλογη ένσταση κατά τα "πέτρινα χρόνια" για τον όρο "συμμοριτοπόλεμος", αν είχε δηλ. πει ότι η έκφραση δεν ήταν σωστή μια και επρόκειτο για ανταρσία (οι συμμορίτες δεν είναι αντάρτες), κι αν τον είχε επομένως ονομάσει "ανταρτοπόλεμο", έκφραση που εντέλει δεν θα απείχε σχεδόν καθόλου από τον όρο "δεύτερο αντάρτικο" των αριστερών!

Τεχνικό Υ.Γ.: Γράφοντας παραπάνω το _(ή δύο; )_, πρόσεξα πως η διαδοχή ; και ) χωρίς κενό μεταξύ τους δίνει για αποτέλεσμα το ;). Υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί αυτό, ή απλώς αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει ν' αφήνω διάστημα ανάμεσα στο ; και στο );


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Costas said:


> Τεχνικό Υ.Γ.: Γράφοντας παραπάνω το _(ή δύο; )_, πρόσεξα πως η διαδοχή ; και ) χωρίς κενό μεταξύ τους δίνει για αποτέλεσμα το ;). Υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί αυτό, ή απλώς αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει ν' αφήνω διάστημα ανάμεσα στο ; και στο );



Όταν, κάτω από το πλαίσιο του μηνύματος, τσεκάρεις το Disable smileys in text, θα σου φαίνονται όπως σ' αυτό το μήνυμα τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> *εθνικόφρων *[...]
> *2. *(κακόσ.) ο φανατικά προσηλωμένος στο έθνος, στα εθνικά ιδεώδη και συμφέροντα, και συγχρόνως ιδεολογικά και πολιτικά συντηρητικός (κυρ. αντικομμουνιστής): ~παράταξη / κόμμα ΣΥΝ. εθνικιστής, *υπερπατριώτης, σοβινιστής, ακροδεξιός,* ΑΝΤ. διεθνιστής, αριστερός -- εθνικοφροσύνη.


Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό που παρατήρησα, αλλά πλέον (ΛΝΕΓ 2012) στο λήμμα _εθνικόφρων _έχουν αφαιρεθεί από συνώνυμα τα _υπερπατριώτης_, _σοβινιστής _& _ακροδεξιός_. Το λήμμα _εθνικιστής _δεν δίνει συνώνυμα. Ούτε το _ακροδεξιός_ έχει συνώνυμα (αλλά έχει αντώνυμα· το αναμενόμενο _ακροαριστερός_, και το _αριστεριστής — _για το οποίο έχουμε διαφωνήσει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6570-αριστερισμός).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Η αλλαγή προλειαίνεται στο ΛΣΑΝΕΓ (2011):

*εθνικόφρων* (λόγ.) πατριώτης || (συνήθ. κακόσ.) εθνικιστής || (κακόσ.) σοβινιστής *ΑΝΤ.* διεθνιστής, κοσμοπολίτης

(Με την ευκαιρία: στο κοσμοπολιτικός δεν υπάρχει η έννοια «με παγκόσμια διάδοση» --για χλωρίδα και πανίδα)


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2012)

Πώς μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά ο "εθνικόφρων" ("τα εθνικόφρονα κόμματα", "οι εθνικόφρονες δυνάμεις");


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2012)

Δύσκολο -υπάρχουν σήμερα κόμματα που να αυτοπροσδιορίζονται εθνικόφρονα; Αν κάνεις αναφορά στο 1915 θα πεις περίπου βασιλόφρων, αντιβενιζελικός. Στο 1946 και μετά, θα πεις δεξιός, θα πεις μη αριστερός, μη εαμίτης, μη κομμουνιστής... Δύσκολο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2012)

sarant said:


> Στο 1946 και μετά, θα πεις δεξιός, θα πεις μη αριστερός, μη εαμίτης, μη κομμουνιστής... Δύσκολο.


 Δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί το _loyalist forces_ για την περίοδο αυτή; Βέβαια, δεν είναι αυτό που θέλεις. Υπήρχε άραγε τότε συλλογικός όρος γι' αυτό που θα λέγαμε αργότερα φιλονατοϊκός; The pro-west-oriented parties; Ούτε αυτό είναι... Καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλεις και να αποφύγεις το nationalist (όπως στην κινέζικη διαμάχη). Να φτιάχναμε κάτι ειδικό, με ελληνική χροιά;


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2012)

Θα σας εξομολογηθώ ότι το συνάντησα ως πρόβλημα από την ανάποδη, από αγγλικά προς ελληνικά. Εξηγούμαι: σε αγγλικό κείμενο που εξιστορεί την εποχή της Κατοχής και του Εμφυλίου (άρα πριν από την ύπαρξη του ΝΑΤΟ) ο συγγραφέας τα ονομάζει the nationalist parties, the nationalist forces. Σκέφτηκα πως αν μεταφράσω «τα εθνικιστικά κόμματα», «η εθνικιστική παράταξη», θα φανεί σήμερα, δεύτερη δεκαετία το εικοστού πρώτου αιώνα, εντελώς εκτός εποχής (μεταξύ των άλλων και γιατί επί δεκαετίες ολόκληρες ο αντιαποικιακός αγώνας διεξαγόταν από εθνικοαπελευθερωτικά κινήματα στα οποία μείζονα ρόλο είχαν οι κομουνιστές!). Τα μετάφρασα «εθνικόφρονα», παρόλο που πολλά από αυτά αυτοπροσδιορίζονταν «εθνικιστικά», και οι ίδιοι οι οπαδοί τους αυτοαποκολούνταν «εθνικιστές». Συμφωνείτε;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 20, 2012)

Νομίζω πως η λέξη είναι δημιούργημα της εποχής του εμφυλίου που έφτασε στο απόγειό της τα χρόνια της χούντας. Πρόκειται για ένα αποκλειστικά ελληνικό καθαρευουσιάνικο δημιούργημα, που είχε σκοπό να εκφράσει με τον βαρύγδουπο τύπο του τριγενούς και δικατάληκτου επιθέτου αυτό που στην ουσία δεν είναι παρά βαθύς συντηρητισμός, ακροδεξιά ιδεολογία, το γνωστό τρίπτυχο πατρίς θρησκεία οικογένεια με ό,τι συνεπάγεται. Όποια λεξικά κι αν κοίταξα, το αντίστοιχο που δίνουν είναι nationalist.

Κατά συνέπεια, ναι, Εαρίωνα. Μου αρέσει η επιλογή της λέξης "εθνικόφρων" όταν απευθύνεται στο ελληνικό κοινό που γνωρίζει τι πάει να πει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2012)

Προς τα αγγλικά, μια απόδοση είναι το _national-minded_ — με την καλή έννοια. Με την κακή έχουμε και τα άλλα συνώνυμα των εθνικιστών, τους _chauvinists_ και _jingoists_.

Τώρα, το δικό σου πρόβλημα το ξέρεις, Earion. Μια ακραία λύση είναι να κρατήσεις την ταμπέλα που είχαν εκείνη την εποχή, να την εξηγήσεις και να της βάλεις και εισαγωγικά άμα φοβάσαι πολύ την παρεξήγηση· ή να τους βάλεις φρέσκια, σύγχρονη ταμπέλα που βολεύει σήμερα έστω κι αν οι ίδιοι μπορεί να μην την αναγνώριζαν.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 20, 2012)

Να προσθέσουμε κάπου εδώ και το hyperpatriotism που ανήκει στην ίδια συνομοταξία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2012)

Earion said:


> Τα μετάφρασα «εθνικόφρονα», παρόλο που πολλά από αυτά αυτοπροσδιορίζονταν «εθνικιστικά», και οι ίδιοι οι οπαδοί τους αυτοαποκολούνταν «εθνικιστές». Συμφωνείτε;


Συμφωνώ, αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να επισημάνω ότι διαφωνώ με τη χρήση στο αγγλικό πρωτότυπο. Αν δεν ξέρει ήδη ο αναγνώστης, μπορεί να το περάσει σαν κάτι ανάλογο με τους σύγχρονούς τους nationalists του Τσανγκ Κάι Σεκ.

Μα γιατί δεν τους μετέγραψαν _ethnophrene(s)_ άραγε;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

*εθνικοπατριωτικός ή εθνοπατριωτικός;*

Στο τελευταίο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ) τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Αθηνών, Αθήνα 2012), στον νεολογισμό _εθνικοπατριωτικός _υπάρχει σήμανση πως κρίνεται σκόπιμη από την Ακαδημία η υιοθέτηση, για το συγκεκριμένο σημαινόμενο, του νεολογισμού _εθνοπατριωτικός _(αμφότεροι οι όροι έχουν διαδικτυακά ευρήματα και απαντούν στον τύπο)· το σχετικό σκεπτικό καταγράφεται ως εξής:Θεωρούμε ότι η σημασία του νεολογισμού αφορά σε πατριωτική στάση υπέρ του έθνους και όχι σε εθνική (και) πατριωτική στάση.​Σεις τι λέτε επ' αυτού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> [...] το σχετικό σκεπτικό καταγράφεται ως εξής:Θεωρούμε ότι η σημασία του νεολογισμού αφορά σε πατριωτική στάση υπέρ του έθνους και όχι σε εθνική (και) πατριωτική στάση.​Σεις τι λέτε επ' αυτού;


Ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό. Υπάρχει μη πατριωτική στάση υπέρ του έθνους; Υπάρχει πατριωτική στάση κατά του έθνους; Πώς ονομάζονται αυτές οι στάσεις;


----------



## Themis (Oct 29, 2012)

Έφτασα κι εγώ από τα εθνολογιστικά στα εθνοπατριωτικά. Και όσο συμφωνούσα με τα μεν, συμφωνώ και με τα δε. Κάποια τηλεγραφικού τύπου στοιχεία:

- Το σκεπτικό της Ακαδημίας προκάλεσε δικαιολογημένο πονοκέφαλο στον Δόκτορα, και ποιος είμαι εγώ να αμφισβητήσω τη σοφία του; Είναι σαφές ότι υπάρχει επικάλυψη μεταξύ _εθνικού_ και _πατριωτικού_. Αλλά είναι επίσης σαφές ότι, αν δεχτούμε τη σχηματοποίηση που κάνει η Ακαδημία ("_Θεωρούμε ότι η σημασία του νεολογισμού αφορά σε πατριωτική στάση υπέρ του έθνους και όχι σε εθνική (και) πατριωτική στάση_"), ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο απ' ό,τι λέει. Πρώτον, για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο Δόκτορας (πατριωτική στάση _κατά_ του έθνους; Μον ντιε!). Δεύτερον, για ιστορικούς λόγους. Στην επικάλυψη μεταξύ _εθνικού_ και _πατριωτικού_, το _εθνικός_ τείνει να είναι περισσότερο περιγραφικό και ουδέτερο, ενώ το _πατριωτικός_ τείνει να δηλώνει πιο ενεργά την προάσπιση της πατρίδας (της πατρίδας _τους_, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα). Είναι μήπως τυχαίο ότι η επισήμως πολυεθνική ΕΣΣΔ μιλούσε για _μεγάλο πατριωτικό πόλεμο_ και τσιμουδιά περί _εθνικού_; Σε τελική ανάλυση πρόκειται, ακριβώς, για "_εθνική (και) πατριωτική στάση_".

- Ας πάμε και στο έδαφος του μεταφραστικού ρεαλισμού. Το "εθνο-" μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε δύο πράγματα: στο έθνος (π.χ. εθνοκτόνος) και, ολοένα περισσότερο, στην εθνότητα (αποδίδοντας το ethno- ή συγχωνεύοντας το ethnic σε σύνθετη λέξη). Θα έλεγα ότι καλύτερα είναι να μην πηγαίνουμε γυρεύοντας.

Edit και disclaimer: Δεν ξαναδιάβασα τα προηγούμενα ποστ του νήματος, ίσως θα έπρεπε να μνημονεύσω κάποια στοιχεία που έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί.


----------

